# Printing Flyers



## shirtsbymax (Nov 1, 2013)

I was planning on ordering some flyers but am starting to think it may just be better to be able to print my own. Does anyone have printer recommendations for printing high quality flyers?


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

What's your location?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

shirtsbymax said:


> I was planning on ordering some flyers but am starting to think it may just be better to be able to print my own. Does anyone have printer recommendations for printing high quality flyers?


Sorry but home printed flyers do not come near the quality of commercially printed one....


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a hiti P510 commercial photo printer for my event photographer business, which I used to print 6x9 flyers to send out with my sample t shirts advertising my t shirt business. The flyers were pretty professional on the photo paper to me. There will always be alternatives in life. My printer however cost $900 after shipping


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

valleyboy_1 said:


> I have a hiti P510 commercial photo printer for my event photographer business, which I used to print 6x9 flyers to send out with my sample t shirts advertising my t shirt business. The flyers were pretty professional on the photo paper to me. There will always be alternatives in life. My printer however cost $900 after shipping


What's the per print cost look like?


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

With the Hiti P510, you get 660 prints in a box of media (2) roll feed papers of 330 and (2) ink ribbons for each rolls for about $99 depending on which supplier you buy from. Mines is imagepro


----------



## shawnanderson (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello,

Nice post keep it going. I also find some very nice dtg printer(http://kornit.com/directtogarment/dtgprinters) site where t-shirts printer available. It was awesome you can also visit there.


----------



## lpc123 (Aug 18, 2011)

dude get them done at an online print shop or somewhere pro. if you skimp on your first impressions people may get the wrong idea about your business and yourself.

just my thoughts ...

i have a print business aswell as the shirts. before i had the 20k xerox i outsourced ...

hope this helps


----------



## caperkyle (Jan 5, 2011)

Setup a wholesale account with zoo printing.com they are super fast and cheap and there quality is great I have been using them for years they can print fliers cheaper than you can buy paper for your home printer lol


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

I agree with Gareth. Get your flyers professionally printed. We use Automated Mailing Systems - www.amsdirectnw.com/‎

They do excellent work a have good prices. They are also all set up to handle your mailing for you.

If you can't find a local printer that you like, consider using them.


----------

